# Over 6 dozen Orphean operas! Which are best?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

See this list: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Orphean_operas

I have this one coming in the mail with a set that I bought for a different opera:
Monteverdi, L'Orfeo (Harnoncourt)

Then I ordered this one yesterday not realizing I had an Orphean opera already on the way:
Gluck, Orphee Et Eurydice (Runnicles)

But the two should be quite different.

Anyway, besides these two, what other Orphean operas are great?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

There are quite a few indeed.

Let me mention here Rossi's "Orfeo". You can watch in youtube:






There are also two very interesting pieces from the 20th century, when you are in the mood for a little probing: Malipiero's "L'Orfeide" and Birtwistle's "The Mask of Orpheus" (avantgarde).

In a completely different mood, as a comedy, you can also watch Offenbach's "Orphée aux Enfers":


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

By the way, I remember now I wrote a post on operas about Orpheus some time ago, maybe it could be helpful:

http://www.talkclassical.com/12247-opera-youtube-thread-17.html?highlight=orpheus#post499604


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

It should be noted that Glimmerglass, in 2007, for the 400th anniversary of Monteverdi's opera, decided to let people compare for themselves. Their schedule for that year's festival:

Orpheus in the Underworld, Offenbach
Orphée et Eurydice, Gluck/Berlioz
Orphée, Philip Glass
L’Orfeo, Monteverdi
L’Anima del Filosofo, Haydn (in concert)


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The best Orpheus is the film Orphèe by Jean Cocteau.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Offenbach: Orpheus in the Underworld, such wonderful music.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> The best Orpheus is the film Orphèe by Jean Cocteau.


Another twentieth century re-reading of the Orpheus myth can be found in the Opera "Orfeo Vedovo" (world premiere in Rome in 1950) by Alberto Savinio where Orpheus ultimately isn't seeking for a mere woman but for its artistic inspiration and poetry.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I like Jacopo Peri's opera Euridice, based on the Orpheus myth. It was written a few years before Monteverdi's Orfeo. In fact, I believe that it was one of the first operas ever written.

Sadly, it isn't available on DVD as far as I know. But it is available on CD.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​*Bertoni: Orfeo*.
Great singers .

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...386001&creativeASIN=B000006BZB&condition=used


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> *Bertoni: Orfeo*.
> Great singers .
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...386001&creativeASIN=B000006BZB&condition=used


Great prices too. Is this a shorter opera (1 disk) or is it highlights?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Great prices too. Is this a shorter opera (1 disk) or is it highlights?


It's complete and on 1 disc.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> It's complete and on 1 disc.


Works for me. Maybe will revisit the track list and see about picking up a copy.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't decide which Bertoni Orfeo to get. I also like this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CZ4JA8Q/
But there is a third one that does not have clips available.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Can't decide which Bertoni Orfeo to get. I also like this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CZ4JA8Q/
> But there is a third one that does not have clips available.


I like the Bertoni very much, his approach suit me fine, but then again, it's your money.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

My favorite orphan opera is Oliver.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> My favorite orphan opera is Oliver.


I can't stop laughing, really this makes my day S.O.F . :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mountmccabe said:


> It should be noted that Glimmerglass, in 2007, for the 400th anniversary of Monteverdi's opera, decided to let people compare for themselves. Their schedule for that year's festival:
> 
> Orpheus in the Underworld, Offenbach
> Orphée et Eurydice, Gluck/Berlioz
> ...


Not sure what "The Soul of the Philosopher" has to do with Orfeo. Maybe need to read the libretto. Have this set now and it is worth it for Bartoli.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just got hooked on Gluck's Orphee et Eurydice after listening to my set with Larmore as Orphee and have played it over and over all weekend. Checked out DVD selections for several hours yesterday and ordered the DVD with Kassarova as Orphee. Also ordered a CD set with Horne as Orphee.

What are your favorite recordings of Gluck's Orphee et Eurydice?

Anybody have the recording with Horne as Orphee? How do you like it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I just got hooked on Gluck's Orphee et Eurydice after listening to my set with Larmore as Orphee and have played it over and over all weekend. Checked out DVD selections for several hours yesterday and ordered the DVD with Kassarova as Orphee. Also ordered a CD set with Horne as Orphee.
> 
> What are your favorite recordings of Gluck's Orphee et Eurydice?
> 
> Anybody have the recording with Horne as Orphee? How do you like it?


Duhhhhhh of-course I have and I like it, it hast the alternative aria in it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a very early Orphean opera that looks interesting:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you have the Bertoni one already?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Do you have the Bertoni one already?


No, but of the two selections available, I figured out from the sound clips this is definitely the one to get:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> No, but of the two selections available, I figured out from the sound clips this is definitely the one to get:


I have another one on Arts.
Ziegler, Gasdia/ Ford

http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=0600554711829
036244711822


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Apparently there is one where Orpheus is a baritone. I might have to listen to that one.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Apparently there is one where Orpheus is a baritone. I might have to listen to that one.


Do you mean this one?

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4531452


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Apparently there is one where Orpheus is a baritone. I might have to listen to that one.


They have them just about any way you want them depending on which composer's Orphean opera you select. Gluck has two ways, one French, one Italian.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I have another one on Arts.
> Ziegler, Gasdia/ Ford
> 
> http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=0600554711829
> 036244711822


While Vivica Genaux is desired, you have a good point. The set you have is also quite good and is almost half the cost shipped. Better cover image too!

What were *they* thinking.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Gluck has two ways, one French, one Italian.


I prefer the original 1762 version in Italian myself. The René Jacobs and Riccardo Muti recordings are excellent.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

-----duplicate post------


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> The best Orpheus is the film Orphèe by Jean Cocteau.


It is not an opera, though. Another *film* is Orfeu Negro (Black Orpheus) a Brazilian film with a cast comprised of amateurs, filmed in Brazil. It won the Palme d'or at Cannes, and an Oscar for best foreign film. The song "Manhã de carnaval" was made popular by the film.
Here, Orfeu plays his new song for some kids in the _favela_ (shanty town).


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

"Orpheus Does Dallas" was an adult opera classic...


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Triplets said:


> "Orpheus Does Dallas" was an adult opera classic...


A companion piece to "Debbie does Dallas?"


----------

